# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nuk ka barazi?!

## Gjinokastra

> I/e dashur Fieri89,
> 
> Moderatorët e Forumi Shqiptar u kanë bërë një vërejtje.
> 
> Arsyeja: Intolerancë fetare
> -------
> *Komuniteti Musliman* eshte zone e rezervuar *vetem per besimtaret musliman*, je i lutur ta rrespektosh kete rregullore te percaktuar nga vete Admini.
> -------
> 
> ...



Tani nëse "forumi mysliman" është i rezervuar vetëm për myslimanët, pse myslimanët e shkatërrojnë forumin ateist? 1-2 na quajnë "kokëbosh", na thonë "jeni të humbur", "jeni të ngrysur nga mendja"!!!

Ju duket barazi kjo? Ne muarrim paralajmërime vetëm se postojmë tek forumi i tyre, kurse ata na fyejnë ne tek forumi ynë?!

Dua shpjegim llogjik mbi këtë! Njëlloj si vërejtja ime, dua të di pse myslimanëve i lejohet të postojnë tek forumi ateist?

----------


## Darius

Eshte e vertete qe ata qe nuk i perkasin nenforumit mysliman, nuk kane pse te shkruajne aty. Ky rregull eshte bere i qarte shume here. Pra moderatori ne kete rast ka qene mese brenda rregullave. Nga ana tjeter, ata fetare qe shkruajne e bejne rremuje tek nenforumi i ateistave ne nje kohe qe skane pune fare aty, po e marrin pergjigjen pak nga pak. 

Kalofsh mire

----------

